
After Divorcing Microsoft, Nokia Reveals an Android Tablet, the N1, - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/after-divorcing-microsoft-nokia-reveals-an-android-tablet-the-n1-hitting-china-first/
======
juhq
I really can't understand how Nokia legal people let this happen. This looks
completely like the iPad.

Makes me sad to live in the country of Nokia :/

~~~
on_and_off
It looks like Nokia is selling the brand to the highest bidder for a quick
buck. This is just a Foxconn Ipad duplicate with Nokia branding..

